# Great Architect of the Universe – Symbols and Symbolism



## My Freemasonry (Sep 22, 2016)

In this installment of _Symbols and Symbolism_, we look at Albert Mackey’s _Encyclopedia of Freemasonry_ definition of the Great Architect of the Universe, more aptly know as the deity or God. While an obvious connection to the cosmic power at hand in in the mysterious workings of the cosmos, his definition is an interesting skirting of an obvious connection to a Christian appellation and connection to the Christianization of Freemasonry as he opines “… it cannot be denied that since the advent of Christianity a Christian element has been almost imperceptibly infused into the Masonic system, at least among Christian Masons” So then, how does Mackey define the aspect of deity at work in the doings of Freemasonry – as a Great Architect of the Universe.

You can read more installments of Mackey’s Encyclopedia under Symbols & Symbolism here on this site and video of these segments on YouTube.

From Mackey’s _Encyclopedia of Freemasonry_:


The title applied in the technical language of Freemasonry to the Deity.

It is appropriate that a society founded on the principles of architecture, which symbolizes the terms of that science to moral purposes, and whose members profess to be the architects of a spiritual temple should view the Divine Being, under whose holy law they are constructing that edifice, as their Master Builder or Great Architect. Sometimes, but less correctly, the title “Grand Architect of the Universe” is found.

Original article: Great Architect of the Universe – Symbols and Symbolism.






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 24, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 25, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> There is now a general recognition among humanity that management of ecosystems is the foundation of any long lived society.  Does that mean that a builder-developer model of Divinity is outdated?


The problem I see here is that from a geological perspective  humanity has developed their description of God and their model of the universe based on the the last few moments of the Earth's existence.  The current scientific view of the solar system proposes the possibility our planet has survived at least one catastrophic event that would have wiped out all life on Earth.  http://www.space.com/29047-how-moon-formed-earth-collision-theory.html 

If life on Earth is indeed what emerged from a previous total destruction of our planet then our current theory of God is rather like trying to write the history of a building by observing it's latest remodel.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 27, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> I suspect that the current form of Freemasonry has passed its use-by date and that a significant component of its reformation is revisiting the human concept of the Source.


Huh?


----------



## chrmc (Sep 27, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> English-speaking Freemasonry uses ritual that is excessively religious and  too dependent upon a single religious tradition.  The human race has moved on and so should Freemasonry - if it wishes to survive.



What do you base this opinion upon and back it up with? If you look at masonic texts they mainly come from the old testament, which is shared by several religions as far as I know. 
I think saying that the Masonic ritual is excessively religious is largely unfounded and a matter of opinion. I think if you were to trace the elements they would not necessarily lead to roots in a Christian religion solely, so I don't think I can agree with you there. 



JamestheJust said:


> As Albert Mackey told us: .. the ceremony is not the substance. It is but the outer garment which covers and perhaps adorns it. http://www.gutenberg.org/files/11937/11937-h/11937-h.htm
> 
> The time has come for a new outer garment.
> 
> This then shows our greatest problem: identifying the substance.



How would making the ceremony less religious help us to get closer to the substance? And if so what should the outer garment be?


----------

